# Cuyahoga Smallies



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

How is the action on the cuyahoga for smallies right now. I know the lack of rain/warm weather has the steelhead in all the rivers lockjawed. Thought maybe this weekend I could try for some smallmouth or pike. Gotta get some of those rebel wee craws you guys were talking about.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Rebel wee craws work much better in the spring. If your going anytime soon I would try crank baits and spinners. They are feeding more on minnows this time of year.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

me and a buddy of mine went just last night and we got nothin'. we were only there for 30 min. though so idk. anyone got any tips for a fellow angler?


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Shallow water, quicker current, drift a minnow or tube right beside a current break of some sort. Keep moving till you get hit. This should work until the water temps drop down below 45 or so.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Cast - you fish behind the Sheraton? Is it tough to get down there?

Cassi - HawgHunter is right about the wee craws. They're the best lure in the spring/early summer, but right now they're pretty ineffective. Smaller baits with some flash to them and tubes seem to work well in the fall. Good luck.


----------

